# Freemasons Riding Club, Beaumont?



## Mason296 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have heard there is a Freemasons Riding Club chapter in Beaumont. Does anyone know who I would contact to check into that?

Brian


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 12, 2008)

I posted your request on the FMRC site & got this response:

"There is not a chapter in the Golden Triangle yet, but there are several members in that area. There has been some talk of starting a chapter there for a while now although nothing has materialized. 

Try contacting "BOBBO" Streeper at rwstreeper@sbcglobal.net"

Hope this helps, Bill


----------



## Ruger (Dec 13, 2008)

Brother (Mason 296),
You have a PM.

Dennis Cude, Director
FMRC #17, Gulf Coast Travelers
713-542-0887


----------

